# Domestic LPG Gas Boilers



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We are doing some renovation work at home and will be replacing our old oil boiler. Under consideration is replacing it with an LPG boiler. Just wondered if anyone had done this recently and hoping to benefit from their experience


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> We are doing some renovation work at home and will be replacing our old oil boiler. Under consideration is replacing it with an LPG boiler. Just wondered if anyone had done this recently and hoping to benefit from their experience


My only thought is about the cost of the tank, its installation and where to locate it so that it is not an eyesore.

Have you already got answers? How long is the payback time for the extra costs?

Geoff


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Not recently.

i lived off the gas-grid a number of years back, and installed a Calor tank - as Geoff says, siting the tank is an issue, and running a gas pipe from it to the house - fortunately I had a lot of land, and could put it well out of the way. I don't remember buying the tank, so it may have come with as part of the gas contract, though I certainly had to pay for the concrete base, running the pipe etc.

Calor measured your general gas consumption and just came round and filled it up - I never saw the gas lorry - so it was just like being on the mains.

My neighbour, on the other hand, saw the price I was paying for gas and said 'sod that' and bought and buried an enormous tank. He reckoned that let him buy gas on the open market - he could phone up various wholesalers and ask "how much for a single drop?"


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have plenty of room for the tank. Our heating is run by oil at the moment so we have an oil tank to one side of the house screened by shrubs.


It is the boiler side of things that we are researching. Chris was a Heating Engineer and installed many a mains gas boiler. Worcester are a good make and we have heard that Grant are good too. I imagine that most of the large makes of boiler will be available as an LPG alternative.


One of the reasons for changing to LPG is so that we can have a gas fire in the lounge rather than the wood burner. Shame because we have stacks of wood but not the energy for all the cutting and carting etc. Also very messy getting it in the house and carting the ashes out.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> We have plenty of room for the tank. Our heating is run by oil at the moment so we have an oil tank to one side of the house screened by shrubs.
> 
> It is the boiler side of things that we are researching. Chris was a Heating Engineer and installed many a mains gas boiler. Worcester are a good make and we have heard that Grant are good too. I imagine that most of the large makes of boiler will be available as an LPG alternative.
> 
> One of the reasons for changing to LPG is so that we can have a gas fire in the lounge rather than the wood burner. Shame because we have stacks of wood but not the energy for all the cutting and carting etc. Also very messy getting it in the house and carting the ashes out.


OK you have a site for the LPG tank.

I assume the existing oil tank cannot take the LPG, even if cleaned, since the latter needs a 'pressure vessel'- type.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

New tank would be needed. We might be able to sell the old oil one though.


----------

